

Show HN: JavaScript Fibonacci Clock - mellavora
http://people.mpi-inf.mpg.de/~lawyer/fibClock/fib.html

======
doiwin
Needs an explanation

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Relates to this, not sure whether by the same creators.

[http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-
numbe...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-
numberland/2015/may/09/fibonacci-clock-can-you-tell-the-time-on-the-worlds-
most-stylish-nerd-timepiece)

>The Fibonacci clock lets you know the time more subtly, by changing colours
and requiring you do some adding up.

~~~
mellavora
Yes, inspired by that. The kickstarter version was featured on HN not so long
ago. I decided to code it up in JS.

